# Frisbee?



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

How many of you poodles play frisbee? I was just wondering because I think its a really cool sport and I want to learn how to do it with Desmond.  

I just got the frisbee out and I was tossing it around and he seems to love it. He can even catch it when I throw it in close range. He seems to be having fun. 
I know I should wait until he's older to do jumps and stuff because he's growing, but I think it will be something fun we can both get involved in.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

My dog loooove frisbee, though be REALLY careful about frisbees!

We got one of the cheap plastic ones from Petsmart once, and were playing with it in our culdesac, the traffics low and the neighbors don't care if your dogs running around if they're under control.

Well, we'd toss it in the middle of the road area, she'd go out, grab it, bring it back. Sometimes when it landed flat she would have to paw at it to get it up, and when she brought it back she'd chomp on it and make sharp edges. After about twenty minutes of frisbee, I found blood on the sidewalk.

When she bit it and made the sharp edges, then pawed at those areas to get it off the road, she was slicing her paws up without me even realizing. She's so bone headed that she didn't even notice, but sure did I make a big deal over it! I will only buy the soft rubbery frisbees, but if you have a normal one I advise to ONLY play with it on the grass!

My dogs paws were fine, I just cleaned them and put neosporin on them, and it was probably my fault that happened, but a little precaution to other owners isn't bad either. 

Just make sure you don't rush him too much when he's young, I hear it's bad on their growing joints.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

We are recreational frisbee addicts! My girls can't get enough and I have trained Sabrina through Utility by using a frisbee as one of her rewards.

I don't do freestyle frisbee with my dogs and I probably would not sell a puppy to someone who wanted to do this sport. This is because over the years, I have seen how the frisbee competition dogs break down. It is very common for competition dogs to have ruptured discs and broken teeth. It is simply too much of a good thing.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

My goodness I didn't even think of that, Fluffyspoos!! Thanks for the warning. That sounds scary...  
We have one that's flexible and sort of rubbery, so we will use that one from now on. 

cbrand, yeahh I don't think we will ever do anything competitive, because I can see how that would be dangerous or too much on the dogs. We will probably just throw frisbee in the park or somewhere and have fun with it. We may do a few fun tricks in it too, but none of the super intensive stuff you see in competitions.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Frisbee is great, even just for fun! Our Portuguese Water Dog loves it - every time we so much as look at the front door, she's leaping up at the drawer where we keep the frisbess and getting excited. We usually use the soft ones (http://www.zootoo.com/dogs_toys/softbitefloppydiscdogtoy). She prefers the smaller ones even though she's a 40 pound dog.

Although we just play with the frisbee for fun, one thing my mom has taught her is come around (same as in obedience)/. So she gets the frisbee, hands it to us then comes round our right side and behind us so that then she's facing front on our left side. Does this make sense? While she's coming around we're throwing the frisbee so she can just take off. It's a move all the competitive frisbee throwers teach. It's also used in obedience, but you just don't get them to sit at your left side, you get them to run around you and then take off straight after the frisbee.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2008)

Frisbee? You kidding? My favorite sport. I'm the local champ in my home town. I prefer soft frisbees as opposed to hard plastic ones. Frisbee is a passion of mine.

Pepper


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Casey adores frisbee. We use a red rubber one, maybe made by Kong? It's a similar material to Kong toys.

We also used a light-weight one with a fabric center for a while. He didn't like that one as much as he does the red rubber one.

Pippin could not care less. Has zero interest in chasing frisbees.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Frisbee is an awesome sport and with my standard he has been the hardest to train but he does play he just has trouble tracking it and catching but he does try and he retreive it, so it is still good exercise.

My new mini looks like he will be a frisbee champ for sure.

Do buy the proper dog frisbees like the Hero or Wham O brands and if your dog has very strong jaws and biet the Jaws frisbee are the ones to try.

Play frisbee on grass, on any other surface it is too hard on the dogs paws and mouth with trying to pick up the disc.

Start out with teaching the dog to chase and pickup the frisbee with doing rollers on the ground and then working up to short throws, also have multiple frisbees to work with. It's no fun if your dog wont bring back the frisbee or you have to stop the game and go pick it back up. Look on Youtube lots of good examples of people playing canine disc.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

As an avid ultimate frisbee player, it was the first thing I tried to get both dogs into...Matrix thinks its okay, but Mitch just wants a ball!!

Disc dogs are the coolest dogs ever and I look forward to doing distance and accuracy with my future dogs.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Did somebody say Frisbee? My Luke lives for Frisbee! Seriously, it has been a life saver for us. Luke is so strong headed, big boy with an excess of energy, that this is a way for him to get his wiggles out and be a better dog. I think its fun! We kind of live in the country, have huge lawn, so we can really let those frisbees fly! When I had my 3 spoos, this was a everyday thing, and they loved it.

i fly by maryac58, on Flickr

Fly boy joy! by maryac58, on Flickr

Fly Boy by maryac58, on Flickr

It doesn't matter if its summer or winter, we play frisbee.
My FAVORITE kind are the Flippy Floppers! They are soft to the mouth, they fly great, and they last for ever and ever and ever! Remember, mine are used everyday! I have some that are 6 years old! They look shabby, are a tad tattered, but still fly great!
We do love our flippy floppers, I bought a box full to make sure we are never with out!

A plethora of fine flying Flippy Floppers! by maryac58, on Flickr
I have TONS of photos of my dogs playing frisbee, its so fun for us, a good way to spend time releasing energy. 
Feel free to take a peek at my FLY BOY set of photos on flickr if you'd like.
Fly boy - a set on Flickr


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

SpooW - what fabulous pictures! And I (and my doggies) envy your stash of Flippy Floppers - our favorite kind.

My dogs LOVE frisbee. We go out to my very large grassy front yard, at the end of a quiet cul-de-sac, almost every morning and toss and chase frisbees. I do agree about Competition Frisbee - it's just too hard on the dogs, even thought they love it. I've heard some real horror stories.

Be careful when buying Frisbees. Some advertiser was dropping off boxes of them at a local dog park a couple of years ago and they quickly turned into sharp shards of hard plastic that made mouths bleed. I recently bought a nylabone look-a-like that was on sale at a major petstore. The red dye stained everybodies nose and chins and caused a little rash on one. I have had the worst luck with red toys and collars.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

So do I have the only dogs who just won't play frisbee?? 

Kodi is ball obsessed but frisbee... doesn't care about it, will chase it but once he figures out it isn't a ball... no more!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Woah Spoowhisperer, those photos of Luke are magnificent. It makes me want to play frisbee with Des just in hopes I can get some shots like that!!  
Des isn't much of a jumper though, looks like Luke sure does LOVE to jump! I love dogs who are passionate like that. 

Haha, CelticKitty, Desmond is totally obsessed with balls too. He will do anything for a tennis ball, but only seems to like frisbee occasionally. Sometimes, I'll toss the frisbee and he'll follow it then get disappointed when he gets there, or something, because he loses interest and won't retrieve it.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Birdie said:


> Woah Spoowhisperer, those photos of Luke are magnificent. It makes me want to play frisbee with Des just in hopes I can get some shots like that!!
> Des isn't much of a jumper though, looks like Luke sure does LOVE to jump! I love dogs who are passionate like that.
> 
> You sure read Luke right, he jumps huge even when it serves him no good, or the frisbee flies low! He just wants to jump! He goes full force, then self limits which I think is so cool. When he is hot, he takes the frisbee to the shade rather than to me. Good boy, good boy.
> ...


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I might get Panda a lighter weight frisbee as I bought him a soft rubber one but I think he finds it to heavy to catch even though he tries to.


----------



## Hobie (Nov 11, 2020)

Birdie said:


> My goodness I didn't even think of that, Fluffyspoos!! Thanks for the warning. That sounds scary...
> We have one that's flexible and sort of rubbery, so we will use that one from now on.
> 
> cbrand, yeahh I don't think we will ever do anything competitive, because I can see how that would be dangerous or too much on the dogs. We will probably just throw frisbee in the park or somewhere and have fun with it. We may do a few fun tricks in it too, but none of the super intensive stuff you see in competitions.


Try the soft frisbee called Flippy Flopper. It’s 9” and great for my mini poodle. Easy to throw too.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hobie said:


> Try the soft frisbee called Flippy Flopper. It’s 9” and great for my mini poodle. Easy to throw too.


Welcome to Poodle Forum, @Hobie! You've inadvertently landed on a very old discussion. The person who started it has not been back in many years. 

I'm going to close this particular thread to further replies, just to avoid any confusion, but consider starting a new one! Great topic. 

You can also head over here to introduce yourself and your poodle: Member Introductions

-PTP, Super Moderator


----------

